# DOWNLOAD THE DRIVER APP HERE



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

http://t.uber.com/byod1


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If the link starts w "https", take the "s" out and it should work.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Just puts me into a login screen.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Maybe they figured out that we found their super secret link.


----------

